# Merckx Majestic: Century Comfort?



## JoeH (Mar 25, 2004)

Need a new bike for those long rides > 4hours that willl afford comfort, durability, and performance. The Merckx Majestic TI is one of my choices next to building up a Kuota carbon. The Merckx is about $700 cheaper. I'd like to hear from someone who owns the Merckx. What do you think?
JoeH.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

JoeH said:


> Need a new bike for those long rides > 4hours that willl afford comfort, durability, and performance. The Merckx Majestic TI is one of my choices next to building up a Kuota carbon. The Merckx is about $700 cheaper. I'd like to hear from someone who owns the Merckx. What do you think?
> JoeH.


I'm of the opinion that tire and fork compliance is more important than the frame for ride quality. That said, I used to own an '01 LS Tuscany which shares many of the same tubes, such as the all important down tube, with the Majestic. Overall, the ride seemed good but not anything outstanding. The down tube is ovalized vertically which resists vertical flexing - not a good thing for ride quality unless you prefer a firm front end for bombing down hills. 

My vote for a smooth riding frame would be something with a 1-3/8" down tube like a LS Classic or Lemond Ti (Majestic uses a 1-1/2" down tube). Also make sure to pick a smooth fork like a Look HSC3 or similar. 

Good luck.

Ed


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*I like my Majestic for long rides*

I traded in my LS Classic for a Merckx Majestic over the winter. I wanted Merckx Century Geometry, which fits me best for long rides. I've not worked up to a full century yet, but the Majestic feels right and comfy for my aging and overwieght carcas. I've done two metric centuries on it, and I've been real happy with the Majestic and OP wheelset. I've taken my Giant TCR out on some long, slow, hilly rides, and it's a toss-up for me on comfort. The TCR does soak up the bumps well, but the fit is just not the same as the Merckx. I'm a big'un and I've never really noticed frame flex, but then again I'm not doing many sprints these days. I guess test rides are the only way to evaluate the difference. Good luck.


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

I did the same this month! Sold my 2001 Classic frame & Reynolds fork for a 2004 Majestic Frame and Reynolds fork on e-bay brand new for $1200!!! Building it up this week! I wonder how many of these Majestics have been produced?






MerckxMad said:


> I traded in my LS Classic for a Merckx Majestic over the winter. I wanted Merckx Century Geometry, which fits me best for long rides. I've not worked up to a full century yet, but the Majestic feels right and comfy for my aging and overwieght carcas. I've done two metric centuries on it, and I've been real happy with the Majestic and OP wheelset. I've taken my Giant TCR out on some long, slow, hilly rides, and it's a toss-up for me on comfort. The TCR does soak up the bumps well, but the fit is just not the same as the Merckx. I'm a big'un and I've never really noticed frame flex, but then again I'm not doing many sprints these days. I guess test rides are the only way to evaluate the difference. Good luck.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 25, 2004)

*Merckx Majestic*

Sounds like you got yourself a very good deal on a most excellent frame. Not sure how many of these babies were made. Bought mine in June of this yr. from GVH bikes online. Outfitted with Ultegra (double), 12/27, Open Pro Wheels, Continental tires, Cinelli VGroove stem and handlebar, and TransAM Selle Italia saddle. Great ride. This is now my #1 bike. Very happy with my choice. Titanium is forever. Bike comes in sub 19 lbs. but I'm not racing just riding. Good Luck. Let me know what your setup is.
JoeH


----------

